# Lightning Strikes - Tree Species



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

While working with a forester yesterday to inventory trees on my farm for a timber sale, I noted a good-looking Black Walnut, which didn't look nearly so fine when I viewed the opposite side, which indicated a top-to-bottom lightning strike, that probably occurred a couple years ago. 

Why, I wondered, with all of the Silver Maple, Elm, and Ash nearby, did that fickle bolt happen to select the most valuable tree in that general vicinity? My forester, who is not only an accomplished tree guy, but a first-rate naturalist/habitat expert as well, mentioned a theory that lightning is more likely to strike on deep-taprooted species (Walnut, Oak, Hickory), than more shallow-rooted trees when it has a choice.

Over the next couple hours, we discovered two other trees victimized by lightning, both of which were Bur Oaks, which were selected instead of nearby Elm, Ash, Cottonwood, Sugar and Silver Maples, Poplar, Black Cherry, and Basswood.

Though likely unproven, my forester noted that he has anecdotally observed that lightning frequently seems to "select" deep-rooted tree species. 

Later, I recalled another Bur Oak which was not only hit, but killed by a lightning strike near my old home a few years ago. Again, there were many other tree species nearby, but lightning hit the oak.

As in the old joke about the thermos bottle, how do it know? Does lightning seek out more effective "grounding" available from deep-taprooted trees?


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I used to live in a 150+ year old farm house. There was a black walnut tree that was in my backyard that had been hit a few times by lightning. What I was told by someone (don't remember who) when I started renovating the house was that farmers used to always plant black walnuts near their homes to act as a lightning rod. That black walnuts were more "acidic" than other trees. I don't know if it's an old wive's tale or not, but that's the story that I have heard.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Deep tap roots, hmmm. Doesn't seem likely to me. 
TBone, I think you're correct about that being an old wife's tale.
Anyone here know how we can do an internet search for the complete story ?
L & O


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I have always thought it was the tallest trees that were the most likely to get struck. Maybe its the tallest trees with the deepest roots. Who knows? I do know that the old saying that lightning never strikes twice in the same location is false. I was watching the weather channel one night and they said lightning quite often strikes in the same spots. 
Farmlegend, did the lightning strike completely ruin the value of the tree? I wonder if that could be claimed on an insurance policy. I have two very large black walnuts that I have been offered as much as $5000 ea. I'm wondering if maybe I should try to insure them.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Not quite on the same subject but I have seen an 80' 5" pvc well blown up by lightning. It had galvanized drop pipe and the lightning followed that down to the water. It was quite a sight. It was out in a field where there were no tall trees to speak of around.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

It may be Ground to Cloud strikes.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thats's one cool pic.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Electrical energy when outside of, or when it excapes a closed circuit will take the shortest path of least resistance to ground. It is logical that trees with the deepest tap-roots will be the ones to take the lightning strike. Water wells are most commonly damaged in a strike to a structure since not only is the electrical service panel grounded to rod(s) outside the structure, but also bonded to the section of the metal cold water pipe that exits the structure. It is safer to conduct the massive over-current load to the water pipes than it is to have it travel along the structures' branch circuits. In other words, it's better to have the well pump & pipes blow than it is to blow the wiring within the walls. The grounding and bonding is one form of over-current protection.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I am a well driller by trade and see a few pumps every year get taken out by lightning but this one actually hit the well head and blew the pvc apart. It must have been a direct hit.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Do all of you well drillers run big hounds? There's Jim Harris Well Drilling over by me in Lake Ann and he raises Black-n-Tans. And another fella I know in Baldwin, Don Cornell & Sons Well Drilling, he raises Feists and Blueticks.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

No only the good well drillers do!    

Seriously though. Most get laid off during the winter and I like to use my time to chase bobcats. My passion is bear hunting with them though, but spend all winter running cats. I also like ***** to train new pups and to keep the older dogs in shape between season.


Sorry for venturing off topic here guys.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

taken from weather.com/project safeside weather safety program:

Myths About Lightning 
Lightning kills or injures hundreds of people every year, mainly because the victims are not aware of the danger they face. 

According to Rocky Lopes, Disaster Services representative for the American Red Cross and Project SafeSide spokesperson, "Most, if not all, deaths from lightning could be prevented. The single most important thing to remember is to seek shelter indoors during a lightning storm." 

Myths and mis-perceptions about lightning can add to the confusion. 



It's important for people to know how frequently thunderstorms occur in their own areas, because no state is exempt from this danger. Floridians, for example, should be aware their state has the highest incidence of lightning in the country. 

True Or False? 
See just how enlightened you are! 

Lightning always strikes the tallest object. 

False! Lightning strikes the best conductor on the ground, not necessarily the tallest object. In some cases, the best conductor might be a human being. 



A car's rubber tires give protection from lightning. 

False! Actually, the car itself is very well insulated and offers more protection than being outside in the storm. Of course, the exception to this is the convertible, which provides virtually no protection. 

Lightning never strikes the same place twice. 

False! Tell that one to the Empire State Building, which is struck by lightning many times every year. 


As you can see, lightning doesn't always strikes the tallest object in the area. I'm guessing the trees in question were a better conductor then the ones around them.


----------

